# Air Conditioners are now FRUSTRATING



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

:crazy My new LG air conditioner does not take moisture out of the air!!!!!!! They do not tell you this - it has a 30 return policy - well past the 30 days my soaps are not even drying in the dehydrator in my soap shop! My DH has been sweating up a storm working on the shop in the "cave". My son's deer head started to sweat literally drip water that never dried. Home Depot says sorry past the return time LG says that they use the water to cool the system now - UGH!!!!!!!!!

We did not buy an air cooler/heater we bought an air conditioner!! Sorry I had to vent


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How frustrating! I would never have thought to ask.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I know!!!! I told my DH that the soap shop is totally useless with that AC. How do you handle lye in a high humidity room? Not me! I will not even handle it if it is raining outside.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you have it in a window or mounted in the wall?
If the air outside is not enough of a difference from the air inside, the air compresser will not come on, and not pull out moisture.
There is no way for an air conditioner NOT to pull moisture out of your inside air, go to the outside and drip outside, because it is how they work.
Did you buy a swamp cooler instead of an AC?
Husband is an AC guy and he said if it is only 70 degrees outside you would have to turn your thermostate on the AC down to 65, your air compressor on your AC has to turn on to work, is it just blowing the fan or is it actually turning on and blowing cold air. 
Have your husband call mine...John 281-622-6111. Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a new lg wall mounted cool/heat unit. It has been 98 degrees outside with enough water in the air that you can see it hang. Our heat index was 122 one day. The customer service people at lg said that they do not drip any more - that the condenser water is vaporized with the hot air. We were instructed to be sure to have the vent closed but we may have to purchase a dehumidifier unit. Total BS from LG.

We put our dehumidifier in this 12x24 room and in 4 hours pull over a gallon of water. I am sure that it is full again. Thanks for the number Vicki - I will pass it on


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Dare I say it is 67 in my house this a.m.? So glad to be done with the heat. Our humidity can get bad but not nearly that bad.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I just emptied another gallon of water. It had shut off because it was full. The worst thing is is that this room is empty! so all of this is coming out of the drywall, concrete and air.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I sure am sorry you are having problems but I am very glad you posted this. I NEVER would have thought to double check that. Whats the point of an ac in the humid South if it doesn't dehumidify? My dehumidifier can double as a heater it gets so warm. It would help with water in the air but work against cooling the air.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Kathy, shut up!! It is 91 with a 96 heat index here right now. 

Tiffany, That is why I posted this, and to vent 

Off to put soap in my dehydrator though  Making soap makes me happy. I will post pictures of my new Snuggle Dog Bar.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

That's really weird. We bought an LG air conditioner in April or May of this year for our milk room and it cools the room fine. It also drips water on the outside of the unit when the humidity is really high. When the humidity/temp is lower the fan on the outside side of the unit slings the water out of the side vents (not a pleasant feeling if you are walking by it at the time :nooo) Since it's in our milkroom we have tons of moisture in the room from all the steamy hot water and cleaning that goes on but we've never had drippy moisture. We do however, keep the unit on all the time - when we are in the room it's on A/C and when we aren't we put it on energy saver. Are you sure your unit is working properly? Did you buy the right size unit for your room? Is your soap room sealed and insulated?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK Kathy go get you some throw away metal baking pans, fill 4 with charcoal (BBQ) and 2 with cat litter set them around your room and they will keep the moisture out. Was told to do this with a trailer sitting empty in FLA so things wouldn't mold and it works.


----------

